# Injection question



## big woot (Oct 13, 2017)

Ok so I watch all the BBQ competition shows all the times. I hear people talk about there injections all the time for example people talk about there brisket injections what they have in there. Most of them always say they have phosphates. Okay not to sound really dumb, but what are they talking about in phosphates?


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a thread I recently followed talking about hot and fast brisket with phosphates that might shed some light on it. I used butchers BBQ injection recently but I did not use the hot and fast method (I plan to try this with my next brisket). 
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/hot-and-fast-brisket-5-hours-total.268702/


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2017)

big woot said:


> Ok so I watch all the BBQ competition shows all the times. I hear people talk about there injections all the time for example people talk about there brisket injections what they have in there. Most of them always say they have phosphates. Okay not to sound really dumb, but what are they talking about in phosphates?



Below are 3 suppliers of STPP... (Sodium Tri Poly Phosphates)  They are all the same, as far as I know, except, maybe, for being Kosher...  All are used at a rate of 0.3-0.5% for an injection...   I use it all the time to keep meats moist from sausage, sticks, hams etc...
There is a specific order that MUST be followed when using it....
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
For those of you wanting to try this injection method in place of brining in a bucket, here's what I did....

In the order recommended by a reputable source, to the water carrier for the ingredients.. picnics weighed ~ 10#'s.... 4500 ish grams.... I now use soup stock for a carrier..  Vegetarian, Chicken, Beef, Turkey etc...  more flavor...

Weights are per 500 cc / ham
Amesphos............ 18 grams ~0.4% (0.3-0.5% recommended)
Sugar, white ....... 45 grams ~1%
Salt, pickling ...... 90 grams ~2%
Cure #1.............. . 11 grams ~153 Ppm nitrite ( edit .. OR 2 tsp for 10#'s)

A question arose, on my previous thread, about the exclusion of using "total" weight for the calculations....

My explanation .... Since I'm adding the individual ingredients to the meat product, and since the water will "mostly if not totally" evaporate, I don't calculate the water weight into the formula... I also didn't subtract the weight of the hide from the weight of the ham... If a slab of bacon is ~10% hide, a ham must be around 3% hide... insignificant... And then there is the leakage into the zip bag...

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money.236375/
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_103&products_id=895

Any questions ??  I'm here somewhere....  Dave


----------

